# E/M code for Pre-Op visit



## Orthocoderpgu (Nov 12, 2010)

Patient comes in for a pre-op visit. My doc is not a surgeon and will not be performing the surgery. What code set do we use for the E/M in this situation? Thanks for your help!


----------



## kbarron (Nov 12, 2010)

I would code the E&M per the note, listing the cheif complaint as the dx.


----------



## MJ4ever (Nov 12, 2010)

You would use 99201-99215 depending on new or established E&M.

Hope this helps,

Barbara


----------

